# ARGC suspended licence??



## superSailor (Feb 21, 2017)

I am not sure where to post this, so please move if in the wrong place!!

We were thinking on changing clinics, and the Lister and ARGC were our preferences, yesterday, digging into the data at the HFEA website, I found a statement saying: "This clinic’s licence is suspended from Monday 15 May 2017. Patients who had already started treatment on that date can complete their cycle. The clinic is not permitted to start any new cycles of treatment. Please contact the clinic for further information."
anyone knows what is going on?? I will contact the clinic today and see what they say anyway!


----------



## Pognut (Apr 8, 2012)

WTAF?! I tried google news and all that came up is a story about them butting heads with the HFEA about the new result tables (http://www.bionews.org.uk/page_824301.asp). If you can find anything out, can you post it on here? Thanks. God, all those poor people whose immunes results are just coming into line and are finally ready to start...

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Pognut (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks, Daisy. Hopefully this is a storm in a teacup...


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Ladies I have locked this thread as discussion on the subject is not helpful. There are always two sides to every story & situations can change like the wind. Ladies are advised to check fully with their clinics regarding treatment schedules.

Bundles
Site Management


----------

